# Internet Explorer-Skriptfehler (komische Meldung)



## damian_mac (7. April 2004)

Seit gestern bekomme ich diese Meldung, wenn NAV beim Emailscannen läuft:

___________________
In dem Skript auf dieser Seite ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Zeile: 23
Zeichen: 2
Fehler: 'AxListCtrl' ist undefiniert
Code: 0
URL: res://C:\Programme\Norton%20AntiVirus\NAVComUI.DLL/RepairWizard.htm

Soll diese Seite weiterhin ausgeführt werden?
Ja/Nein
__________________________

NAV ladet auch nicht richtig und ich habe alles versucht (scan und reinstall) aber hat's nicht weiter geholfen. Folgende Meldung kommt:

'g_NAVStatus' ist undefiniert:
res.//C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVUI.dll/navstats.htm :289
3002,0
_______________________

HijackThis erwähnt folgdendes:
RO - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.com %00@http://www.e-finder.cc/hp/ obfuscated


Wer kann mich weiter helfen?


----------

